# 1991 Cinelli Ottomila



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

New pictures of the Cinelli (Gary Fisher) Ottomila. They always had kinda neat graphics.




























More details @ https://firstflightbikes.com/1991_Cinelli_Ottomilla.htm


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*so...*

....what does 'ottomila' mean?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> ....what does 'ottomila' mean?


maybe Rock Hopper?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

surly357 said:


> ....what does 'ottomila' mean?


Loosely translates to "I invented the mountain bike" in Italian


----------



## gnawbonelefty (May 16, 2005)

it's Italian for trek 8000..


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

gnawbonelefty said:


> it's Italian for trek 8000..


A steel 8000 no less


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A friend of mine picked up this Cinelli "The Machine" MTB around 1991 or 1992 when Fisher Mountain Bikes was being liquidated before being purchased by Trek. There were a lot of back door deals going on. This has to be a fairly rare bike.


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Good One*

:winker:


First Flight said:


> Loosely translates to "I invented the mountain bike" in Italian


----------

